# gethostbyname: Host name lookup failure

## MiChaSSs

Hej  :Smile: 

Mam bardzo dziwny problem ... Nie moge wejsc na nasza-klase spod gentoo, mimo ze onet wp interia i cala reszta internetu dziala ... Dziwne ....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> laptop michasss # ping onet.pl
> 
> PING onet.pl (213.180.130.200) 56(84) bytes of data.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> laptop michasss # tracepath onet.pl
> 
>  1:  192.168.0.4 (192.168.0.4)                             21.439ms pmtu 1500
> ...

 

Jak to wogole jest mozliwe? Mieliscie juz podobny przypadek ? Pozdrawiam Michal  :Smile: 

----------

## one_and_only

U mnie to samo, od rana się zastanawiam, co jest nie tak... Myślałem, że coś u mnie z siecią, hmmm sam nie wiem. Co do pingów to przechodzą, jak podasz z www na początku:

```

ping www.nasza-klasa.pl

PING www.nasza-klasa.pl (89.149.195.248) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from papaserw.nasza-klasa.pl (89.149.195.248): icmp_seq=1 ttl=1 time=42.4 ms

64 bytes from papaserw.nasza-klasa.pl (89.149.195.248): icmp_seq=2 ttl=1 time=42.3 ms

```

Swoją drogą ciekawe gdzie oni to hostują...

```

4:  gw.cyfro.net (149.156.6.166)                         asymm 64   1.199ms

 5:  z-krakowa.poznan-gw1.10Gb.rtr.pionier.gov.pl (212.191.224.69) asymm 64  14.293ms

 6:  pzn-b3-link.telia.net (213.248.83.129)               asymm 64  16.661ms

 7:  ffm-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.250.117)               asymm 64  34.064ms

 8:  ffm-b6-link.telia.net (80.91.249.82)                 asymm 64  36.353ms

 9:  so-1-1-0.fra40.ip.tiscali.net (213.200.64.29)        asymm 64  38.696ms

10:  netdirekt-gw.ip.tiscali.net (213.200.86.246)         asymm 64  43.004ms

11:  89-149-218-18.internetserviceteam.com (89.149.218.18) asymm 64  43.086ms

12:  no reply

13:  no reply

14:  no reply

```

edit:

oczywiście w tej samej sieci koledze działa, obstawiam, że u mnie pod Widowsem też. Po tunelu przez ssh i SOCKS v5 działa (Firefox - zwykle Opera, ale nie ma obsługi SOCKS chyba).

----------

## mistix

Ja to rozwiązałem tak, że do /etc/hosts dopisałem 

```
89.149.241.176  nasza-klasa.pl www.nasza-klasa.pl

```

 a ogólnie to jakiś zrąbany ten serwis ... Dzięki za poprawę błędu SlashBeast.

----------

## SlashBeast

wystarczy jedno nasza-klasa.pl ew. to drugei (alias) z www. na poczatku daj.

----------

## mistix

Tu są inne IP tego serwisu 

```

 Address: 89.149.241.176

 Address: 89.149.242.124

 Address: 89.149.242.138

 Address: 89.149.242.139

 Address: 89.149.242.176

 Address: 89.149.242.190

 Address: 89.149.242.191

 Address: 89.149.242.192

 Address: 89.149.242.228

 Address: 89.149.244.77

 Address: 89.149.244.78

 Address: 89.149.244.79

 Address: 89.149.244.80

 Address: 89.149.244.82

 Address: 89.149.244.84

 Address: 89.149.244.88

 Address: 89.149.244.89

 Address: 89.149.244.93

 Address: 89.149.244.96

 Address: 89.149.244.98

 Address: 89.149.244.99

 Address: 89.149.244.101

 Address: 89.149.244.102

 Address: 89.149.244.105

 Address: 89.149.244.112

 Address: 89.149.244.113

 Address: 89.149.244.116

 Address: 89.149.244.124
```

 to na wypadek jak by komuś słabo działał ten serwer.

----------

## one_and_only

Właśnie tak planowałem zrobić, ale tak dokładnie to w czym jest problem?Last edited by one_and_only on Wed Jan 02, 2008 10:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MiChaSSs

u mnie pingi nawet z www nie dochodza

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> laptop michasss # ping www.nasza-klasa.pl
> 
> ping: unknown host www.nasza-klasa.pl
> ...

 

jak wejde przez IP serwisu to grafika sie nie laduje (za wyjatkiem reklam) ;/ 

zrobilem tak jak kolega mistix, ale po probie wejscia na serwis dostaje cos takiego ze squida

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Żądany URL nie może zostać sprowadzony
> 
> Podczas sprowadzania URL-a: http://www.nasza-klasa.pl/
> ...

 

dziwne ...

----------

## mistix

Muszę powiedzieć, że u mnie jest podobnie jeszcze wczoraj działało w miarę znośnie, ale to przez rosnącą popularność i swojego rodzaju manię na ten serwis. Dzięki której serwis jest wiecznie przeciążony, ale spokojnie podobno gdzieś około 8-12 stycznia mają się przesiadać na nowe serwery i lepsze łącza etc tak więc pozostaje mieć nadzieje  :Smile: . I u mnie też się dziś już obrazki nie ładują tylko tekst  :Very Happy: 

----------

## one_and_only

To chyba powinno wyjaśnić wszelkie wątpliwości: http://di.com.pl/news/18543,1.html

----------

## MiChaSSs

dzisiaj juz nawet bez wpisu w /etc/hosts nasza-klasa dziala  :Smile:  zastanawia mnie tylko jedno, dlaczego nie dzialala (jeszcze przed awaria) ? Ma ktos pomysl?

----------

